# Probleme Jenkins mit Maven einzurichten



## Gast2 (25. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich einen Jenkins Job mit Maven starte bekomm ich imnmer folgende Exception:

```
Parsing POMs
[insurance] $ ../opt/jdk1.6.0_27/bin/java -cp /root/.jenkins/plugins/maven-plugin/WEB-INF/lib/maven3-agent-1.2.jar:/../opt/apache-maven-3.0.3/boot/plexus-classworlds-2.4.jar org.jvnet.hudson.maven3.agent.Maven3Main ../opt/apache-maven-3.0.3 /root/.jenkins/war/WEB-INF/lib/remoting-2.6.jar /root/.jenkins/plugins/maven-plugin/WEB-INF/lib/maven3-interceptor-1.2.jar 46326
ERROR: Failed to parse POMs
java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "../opt/jdk1.6.0_27/bin/java" (in directory "/root/.jenkins/workspace/insurance/insurance"): java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory
	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:460)
	at hudson.Proc$LocalProc.<init>(Proc.java:244)
	at hudson.Proc$LocalProc.<init>(Proc.java:216)
	at hudson.Launcher$LocalLauncher.launch(Launcher.java:698)
	at hudson.Launcher$ProcStarter.start(Launcher.java:329)
	at hudson.maven.AbstractMavenProcessFactory.newProcess(AbstractMavenProcessFactory.java:219)
	at hudson.maven.ProcessCache.get(ProcessCache.java:231)
	at hudson.maven.MavenModuleSetBuild$RunnerImpl.doRun(MavenModuleSetBuild.java:690)
	at hudson.model.AbstractBuild$AbstractRunner.run(AbstractBuild.java:459)
	at hudson.model.Run.run(Run.java:1376)
	at hudson.maven.MavenModuleSetBuild.run(MavenModuleSetBuild.java:474)
	at hudson.model.ResourceController.execute(ResourceController.java:88)
	at hudson.model.Executor.run(Executor.java:230)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory
	at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)
	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:453)
	... 12 more
```

Kennt jemand den Fehler? Die Jenkins System config sind
JAVA_HOME = ../opt/jdk1.6.0_27
MAVEN_HOME = ../opt/apache-maven-3.0.3

Der Jenkins sagt auch,dass der Pfad zum JDK richtig ist.

Ich starte die jenkins.war mit einer embedded linux jre und im java_home habe ich ein anderes jdk verzeichniss angegeben. Das sollte ja keine Probleme machen oder?


----------



## XHelp (25. Sep 2011)

Müssen das relative Pfadangaben sein? nach meinem Verständnis sucht er dann in /root/.jenkins/workspace/insurance/opt/jdk...


----------



## TheDarkRose (25. Sep 2011)

Erstens mal /opt/blabla, also absolute pfadangaben. Und dann finde ich es sehr sehr sehr bedenklich, das bei dir jenkins als root läuft.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Sep 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Erstens mal /opt/blabla, also absolute pfadangaben. Und dann finde ich es sehr sehr sehr bedenklich, das bei dir jenkins als root läuft.



Ok versuche ich mal absolute pfadangaben. 
ist nur für private zwecke da ist es nicht schlimm dass er als root läuft


----------



## TheDarkRose (25. Sep 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Ok versuche ich mal absolute pfadangaben.
> ist nur für private zwecke da ist es nicht schlimm dass er als root läuft



Egal wo, kein Dienst sollte als root laufen. Ohne Disskusion.


----------

